# iraq war pics



## private_cowboy (4 Nov 2003)

my friend was in the recent war hes an american marine. and he sent me some pics anyone want to see them also is that ok? or are pics of war taboo?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Nov 2003)

This is Canada, lad.  We don‘t talk about war here.

Post the pics anyway, perhaps someone from the Museum of Civilization Not War will be by to take a look?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (4 Nov 2003)

Hey Mike Dorosh,

What did you mean by saying we don‘t talk about war here?


----------



## chriscalow (4 Nov 2003)

oh come on man its sarcasm!!


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Nov 2003)

That‘s OK - I fell for it, the other day..


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (4 Nov 2003)

I can‘t believe I fell for it. I‘m such a sucker sometimes.

But mostly my mother didn‘t raise a fool.

I should have recognized that.


----------



## private_cowboy (4 Nov 2003)

Edit: Fixed the links. [MB]


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Nov 2003)

Double


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Nov 2003)

I think that space between "Picture" and the number is screwing things up.  You should probably rename tham.


----------



## Korus (4 Nov 2003)

[edit] origional links fixed...


----------



## Korus (4 Nov 2003)

[edit] origional links fixed...


Just had to replace the space with a ‘%20‘.
Can you tell I do stuff with computers?


----------



## private_cowboy (4 Nov 2003)

thanks i got alot more pics also


----------



## MikeM (4 Nov 2003)

Nice pictures, look good, post more


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (4 Nov 2003)

Always good to see a little sniper action.
A little close to the window frame for my taste though.
Big balls, no enemy, bad memory?
I get twitchy just looking at it. 
He did not pass any of my serials that‘s for sure.
Nothing like a little counter sniper fire to ruin your morning.
Looks like they need the Canadians.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Nov 2003)

It is only our Politicans that can‘t make a decision and hide under rocks.

Canadian soldiers want to assist in any way possible. Has our government made anything possible?

Obviously, U.S and Britan don‘t need our resources, just moral support and officially we can‘t even give that. Save for the odd exchange soldier that served in combat    Oh my god!! Canadians kill people?? What will the world think??   

Anyway, don‘t want to be confused with anyone being critical as the troops there need support as they have done a fine job given their numbers and taskings but that one picture looked posed to me that‘s all.

As an aside, The Fifth Estate on CBC last night had an interesting look at Bush/Saudi‘s/Bin Laden Family all nicely wrapped up in business together in the‘70‘s. The focus was on the blissful ignorance of both Bush presidents that linked with the Saudi‘s while the Saudi‘s had information all along about the terrorists that they were breeding. You were left with the idea that they befriended those that secretly sought to destroy them. Political contributions from those that gave to terrorists at the same time.
Maybe Saudi Arabia needed a good kick in the ***  first. It was great ammunition for the conspiracy folks.


----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)

hey can someone edit the pic with the guys face on it. that guys not my friend i dont know him so i prolly shouldnt have posted that pic...


----------



## Korus (5 Nov 2003)

Done.


----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)




----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)

most of the other ones is with people in it and my friend in it so i cant really post them sorry folks ill see if i can get more  pics from him he has 730 some and he only sent me like 30 i have one thats pretty gruesome there death in it thats for sure. so i thought it best not to put that pic in


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Nov 2003)

OLD SCHOOL, don‘t you know a hero shot when you see one?    

Something odd though, in the picture with the sniper rifle on the ground.. we have the exact same kinds of cans of coke here in bosnia. Makes me suspicious of our canteen staff. Think we could have a sleeper cell here or what? I wonder if me buying rye and coke in the canteen helps fund al quaida somewhere


----------



## Korus (5 Nov 2003)

Private_Joker, go through those links, and replace all the spaces with ‘%20‘  (minus the ‘ ‘ of course) Or rename your files to get rid of the spaces before you upload them..


----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)

k i do what? im sorta lost with it give me and example and ill fix and also my friend sending me some more pics tonight i think he said


----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)

k i do what? im sorta lost with it give me and example and ill fix and also my friend sending me some more pics tonight i think he said


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Nov 2003)

O.k. I will give him a break if it a true hero shot. Kind of like the 3 second pause on the herc ramp for the obligatory "holy **** do I look like a badass" shot. Then you jump and thunder in to become a casualty with a snapped ankle. Hey doc, did you see that shot of me on the ramp?

The sniper shot kind of says, "hey, I‘m up here, how about putting one in my forehead!"

The Coke is suspicious, but snipers get thirsty.  :blotto:


----------



## Korus (5 Nov 2003)

http://www.uploadit.org/files2/051103-Picture  498.jpg

becomes:

 http://www.uploadit.org/files2/051103-Picture%20498.jpg


----------



## private_cowboy (5 Nov 2003)

http://www.uploadit.org/files2/051103-Picture20%  073.jpg


----------



## Da_man (5 Nov 2003)

is that burning tank on the 2nd pic american?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Nov 2003)

no


----------



## Gryphon (5 Nov 2003)

Joker..

the %20 REPLACES the space


----------



## mattoigta (5 Nov 2003)

haha


----------

